# How to get good pictures



## dprUsh83

Sometimes my fish are in a good position for a picture, but by the time my flash goes off the picture gets messed up--if I turn flash off, the shutter speed goes so slow there is no way for me to hold it still enough for a good shot.

When I figure out how to get good pictures I'll be sure to link some!


----------



## SKAustin

With most digital cameras, there is a delay that occurs while the camera's autofocus adjusts. If you press the button half way, the autofocus will adjust, hold the button halfway and re-adjust your focus on the subject by increasing or decreasing your distance from the subject, then once youve achieved the desired focus, push the button the rest of the way.


----------



## SKAustin

Also be sure to keep the camera at an angle to the glass to avoid flash reflection.


----------



## crazie.eddie

Typical digital cameras are made for single "stand still and shoot" photos and do have a delay in processing the phot before the shot is taken. SLRs or Digital SLRs can handle movement and are practically instantaneous when the button is pressed.

One thing that may help is if your camera has a setting AS setting for high speed photos. Typical shots are at 400, but if you want motion shots, you should try shots from 800 or higher.


----------



## Tracy

Yeah, I have that problem, too; so much of a delay with the camera that the fish have moved out of the way by the time the photo is taken  and yeah, I have posted pics with camera flash in them, not great.


----------



## fiona

the best pic iv got of my fish are with my mobile phone camera.

it doesnt bother the fish as you can get up close without having a big camera in your face. 

i dont need the flash on either as there is enought lifht in the tank to get a good shot.


----------



## fishmom3

Yes like crazie-edie said you need a fast setting because the fish are always in motion.I just bought a new camera with a 100- 1600 iso range and a 12x optical zoom and now my pictures are great.


----------



## orson

Top tip from me ...Make sure your glass is clean on the inside and out.
:blueyay:

Aysh.


----------



## ^angel^

i dont have a camera yet, but when i get one i will try to keep these specs in mind. =)


----------



## fish_4_all

Clean glass is a great one. I always fogret and see everything in the pictures. I also started using the timer and a tripod or something to sit the camera on. I am so shaky that I can almost never get a steady picture.


----------



## Andrew

clean the glass, turn the flash off, try and set your camera to manual then set the aperture to the smallest number available, then set shutter speed to around 1/50 use a tripod or a pile of books, align the tank in the viewfinder then use the self portrait timer-this will eliminate camera shake, its hit and miss with the fish but these settings should start you off, experiment.


----------



## Melissa

Well with my camera we have a feature where you can take pics of objects closer than 28 cm. but if you are able to press the button down halfway and let the camera auto focus the take the pic. it will also help if the fish like to move alot.


----------



## Andrew

this is a macro feature. Its a close focusing system in the computer chip, most slr lenses have the ability to focus closley, but a dedicated macro lens will give great results, thats what i use to take photographs of oxygen bubbles and plant details.


----------



## dasmall1

I'm surprised it took so long for macro to be mentioned. It appears on your camera as a flower. Use it wehn you zoom in on anything, and it autofocuses and takes beautiful pictures.


----------



## t.ropical m.ist

i have a sport mode on my camera.
it doesn't use a flash and it snaps them very quickly.

works like a charm xD


----------



## fish_4_all

For mine I have also found that using the background light setting is a good one also. You also have to get the macro right but it helps to make it a little less of a mess to play with.


----------



## Chriz

*Anythin*

* hey wats happning *


----------



## sazzy

i have just found out my camera has shutter speed selection, so now i sould be able to get some good pics without having to use flash


----------

